# Latest Aristo Craft C-16 opinions ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello:

Does anyone have an opinion to share of the latest Aristo C-16 locomotive with the prime mover drive?
Is there any slippage of the drivers on the axles?

Do they think it is superior to the previous Aristo C-16 version with the large metal brick motor drive?

I really like the Pacific Slope paint of the latest production release.

Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I have seen at shows this new version is definitely an improvement over the "older" Aristo version! Besides the metal valve gear, the belt drive is much quieter and the profile of the engine is back to where it was supposed to be (the same as the Delton version). As to it's robustness, tractive effort, etc... that will take someone who has both and actually run them in! The price of one is a bit steep so I haven't coughed up the $$$ for the new one as yet.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

my Aristo 16 is running now for 1 1/2 years without problems,a little light footed(i made a mold from the space available opsing the drive belt and cast some custom lead weight ) but a quiet powerful runner,the smoke unit works good ,the aristo drive train is as durable as the aristo Mike/Pacific!! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The C16 with the prime mover motor blocks shares the same good and bad points as all Aristo locos outfitted with them. 

On the plus side, being a smaller loco, it should not be pulling as many cars, so I would suspect the incidence of driver slip to be slightly less. 

Check the tightness of the driver screws on a regular basis. If the screws are glued in place, it would be good insurance to remove them, take the red crud off them, and retighten. 

See all the discussions on these screws and replacing them all over the net, or check my site under Aristo Motive Power .... Prime Mover Basics.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Run it. If it starts to bind at low speed, check for loose wheel screws. If you find wheel screws loose: 

1. Take out the screw and remove the wheel. 

2. Clean all the crud out of the wheel hole, star washer and screw. 

3. Use a tooth pick or something small to put a dab of blue locktite INSIDE the screw hole. 

4. Carefully position the wheel back on the axel. I look through the rod hole to see if the screw hole for the rod is centered. 

5. Put the star washer and screw back in and REALLY TORQUE IT DOWN. 

(Seems best to leave it sit for a day after repairing before running.)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Light footed? The batteries I put in the boiler was half the weight of the weight, tho I added shot where I could. She still pulls 8 cars up a 3% grade. 
I have not noticed any loose drivers tho' she still has her wheel plating so not many hours... 
The price isn't so bad when you figure the Caboose is $90 of it. While no fan of 'included with' packaging, this engine is for my second train, a freight and the caboose covered the other end. 

Yep I'm happy with my Pacific Slope. 
Be wary of the wiring though and don't trust wire coding. 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have one, but have been tempted many times to get one. The paint schemes on these newer C-16's are really striking, and the mechanicals seem much improved for this engine, finally. I almost bought a Delton one way back in 94, but ultimately passed. Kevin Strong did a review in Garden Railways about a year ago. The only thing that has been holding me up is it doesn't quite fit my era, and I need to apply my limited cash for other things. My friend Jim has two of them and they seem to get more run time than his bigger power.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one that I bought in 2002 and still running good. I've converted it over to DCC and using the QSI board. Still my favorite loco and of course It is the wife's loco. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the long term test will be if the belt will hold up on the motor.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought the AristoCraft C-16 D&RG #71 "Pacific Slope". It's not as heavy as an LGB Mogul and it only has about 1/2 the pulling power (lower weight and no plastic traction wheel). I'm happy with what it is for the price. Wasn't too happy about the "free" caboose. Would have prefered a $90 price reduction with no caboose.

A couple of weeks ago I bought a Bachmann Big Hauler set of passenger cars with the D&RG road name. (Difficult to find.) The scale doesn't match, but I still like running them together.

The Bachmann cars have excessive drag due to the poor electic pickup design on the wheels of the cars. The C-16 didn't complain. Also interesting to note that the stainless steel track has been out for over a year without cleaning. The C-16 took it right in stride and never stalled out or faltered on dirty track. (I am running in the track power mode.)












Also interesting to note that this particular Consolidated is not a C-16. 
It was built, run and scrapped before D&RG implemented the C-16 designation. But everyone knows it as a C-16, so that's what I call it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, those cars look just about right! I know the Class 60 (C-16) is scaled to 1:24 and the cars are 1:22.5 but they _are _selectively compressed so I think they work fine!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 19 Feb 2010 07:34 PM 
Actually, those cars look just about right! 
That's the way I like to think. If I spend my life "counting rivets", I'll never get to run my trains!









More important to me is getting the road names to match. You don't need a micrometer to see a mismatched road name.

My apologies for getting off topic (and digressing into the "_dark side_" of G-gage), but I wanted to mention that these (el cheapo) Bachmann Jackson Sharp passenger coaches look pretty good behind my Live Steam 1:20.3 scale Accucraft Baldwin 4-4-0 D&RG #101 Col. Boone. And the road name matches!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Murphy's law suggests that if you order a spare drive belt as a precaution, then the first one will last forever.


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the Music Pass and it runs great, although I currently have just a short test track to run on. It is a well detailed loco and looks good with the new paint schemes. My only complaint is the sand dome was put on with the numbers facing to the front and rear of the loco. Does anyone know how to loosen it so I can turn it the proper way? 
Thanks


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking train Don. Have you considered sound? 
D


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also a fan of the el-cheapo Bachmann passenger cars. I've been working on getting lights in all mine. 
D


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 20 Feb 2010 03:43 PM 
Nice looking train Don. Have you considered sound? 
D Not only am I considering adding sound, but also battery power with R/C. That way I won't have to depend on track power.

AristoCraft has already mounted a loudspeaker in the tender.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET!! I enjoy seeing trains with lights..especially at dusk.
D


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Spooky. Just like a formation of UFO's.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Feb 27, 2010 

Hello: 

Was the Colorado & Southern C-16 prototype tender ever lettered "Colorado & Southern" as per this Aster C&S Mogul web link: 

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/ac&smogul.htm 

Thank you 

Norman


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the Denver & Rio Grande Music Pass version, I love it! I've had it since 2010 and it runs great! Eventually I will add sound to it.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By SailorDon on 14 Feb 2010 05:48 PM 
I bought the AristoCraft C-16 D&RG #71 "Pacific Slope". It's not as heavy as an LGB Mogul and it only has about 1/2 the pulling power (lower weight and no plastic traction wheel). I'm happy with what it is for the price. Wasn't too happy about the "free" caboose. Would have prefered a $90 price reduction with no caboose.

A couple of weeks ago I bought a Bachmann Big Hauler set of passenger cars with the D&RG road name. (Difficult to find.) The scale doesn't match, but I still like running them together.

The Bachmann cars have excessive drag due to the poor electic pickup design on the wheels of the cars. The C-16 didn't complain. Also interesting to note that the stainless steel track has been out for over a year without cleaning. The C-16 took it right in stride and never stalled out or faltered on dirty track. (I am running in the track power mode.)












Also interesting to note that this particular Consolidated is not a C-16. 
It was built, run and scrapped before D&RG implemented the C-16 designation. But everyone knows it as a C-16, so that's what I call it.








Yea as best as I can tell, none of the Baldwin Class 56 Consolidations were in the D&RG fleet when the transition happened. Interesting, they may not have been classified as a C-16 when it did, as its tractive effort was only 12450 lbs as opposed to the full 16000 pounds of the Class 60 Consolidations that did get redesigned. I can't find the disposition of this particular locomotive. I see it was actually sold to a railroad in Cuba by the Rio Grande Southern in 1915, but no word on what happened to it after that.

http://www.drgw.org/data/steam/history/drg71.htm

The loco does look good with those Bachmann J&S coaches. They aren't that hard to find. They show up on eBay pretty often, although it may take some time to assemble a whole consist. There's an observation and baggage car for sale on there now. You can always buy the kits from Bachmann and letter them yourself. They are nice cars. Run smooth, track well, just a lot of drag from those pickup wipers. Little bit longer than the LGB ones so they look a little better in that regard. The Rio Grande Gold ones don't look as good because of the yellow frames and the font is a bit more cartoonish. Lotta car for the $ though.


----------

